# ini Datei?



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche für mein Programm eine Datei in der sich Konfigurationseinstellungen wie url's, portnummern, datenbanknamen und ähnliches befinden. zu begin das programms möchte ich mir diese dann mit hilfe der klasse properties auslesen und speichern.
Da ich vorher delphi programmiert habe und für solche fälle mit imer eine *.ini-Datei erstellt habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob man das in java genauso macht oder was für eine datei ich mr erstellen muss um sie mit der proberties klasse auslesen zu können und was muss zwischen schlüßelwort und wert stehen und wie müssen die zeilen abgeschloßen werden.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

joa, ini is dafür geeignet. Alternativ könntest du auch mit Sax eine XML-Datei parsen.



			
				Inhalt einer INI-Datei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> port=8080
> dbname=mysqldb5.0
> url=http://www.java-forum.org/de


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Ok danke und wie funktioniert das jetz mit dem auslesen. ist es besser für jedes eine eigene variable anzulegen und zu speichern oder besser eine hashmap mit schlüßelwort und wert.

Wäre schön wenn du mir dafür ein codebsp schicken könntest(auslesen)


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Äh, du hast doch die Properties-Klasse schon angesprochen ???:L


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

ja aber ich weiß halt leider nicht so genau wie ich die datei ausleseweißzwar das es get properties gibt aber weiß aber nicht so genau wie ich die datei ansprech -öffne und so weiter.

Und meine andere frage bezog sich aufs design also properties besser in hashmap oder einzelne variablen speichern


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Achso, dann war das wohl ein Misverständnis. Es gibt in Java schon eine vorgefertigte Klasse, die Properties heißt. Damit kannst deine ini-Datei ganz einfach verwalten

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Properties.html


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Ok, danke das hilft mir schon sehr weiter
Habe nur noch ne kleine frag zu der datei. ich arbeite mit eclipse 3.2 . Wenn ich meine ini-datei jetzt in dem projektordner ablege kann ich dann einfach mit dateinamen anrufen oder sucht er die datei dann in dem package wo die methode definiert wird.


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Probiers doch einfach mal aus


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo, habe es versucht komm aber nicht so gnaz zum ziel mit welchem befehl frag ich denn den aktuellen ort ab, also wo ich aktuell in meinemfilesystem bin um mich so dann zum speicherort meiner datei hangeln zu können


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

das Arbeitsverzeichnis bekommst du mit new File("."); Das Arbeitsverzeichnis ist aber nicht zwingend das Verzeichnis, in dem deine Anwendung liegt.


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

ja danke das habe ich auch gerade gemerkt und gibt es eine möglichkeit das zu bekommen


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Forensuche!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=34379&highlight=verzeichnis+klasse


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die antwort also der erste thread hat mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen wel ich so wieder im eclipse ordner gelandet bin, aber der zweite mit dir als fragesteller it schon nicht schlecht, obwohl ich auch erwartet hätte das man das mit wnigen zeilen gebacken kriegt, aber naja dann muss ich mir halt den class pfad auslesen und mich mir mit substring den pfad bis zum bin auslesen und dann nur noch meinen dateinamen hinzufügen. Ist doch richtig so gedacht, oder denk ich jetzt zu kompliziert.


----------



## The_S (13. Jun 2007)

Kommt ganz darauf an wo deine ini datei ist und wo sie später mal stehen soll. Wenn der user sie beispielsweise später sowieso nicht verändern soll, würde ich die ini-datei mit ins jar packen, dann kannste dir den Stress sparen. Und zu Testzwecken würd ich ganz einfach einen absoluten Pfad verwenden  .


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Ok danke hat mir sehr geholfen


----------

